# Saw someone doing postmates with 2 phones???!



## Sethhh (Jan 11, 2017)

does anyone else do this ? 
How do you use the same account with 2 different phones lines ?

Aren't you linked to same ID and SSN and bank account ?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Maybe someone gave them their account


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Sethhh said:


> does anyone else do this ?
> How do you use the same account with 2 different phones lines ?
> 
> Aren't you linked to same ID and SSN and bank account ?


Was it Kevin Gates?


----------



## Sethhh (Jan 11, 2017)

Yup that was him! Knew I recognized him from somewhere


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

autofill said:


> Was it Kevin Gates?


Thanks for posting the video because some of us wouldn't have known who Kevin Gates was....but that said, that song is catchy. No chance of it making it onto my car sound system though.


----------

